#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  10 tips to pick a perfect domain name for your business.

## Bhavya

Selecting a domain is similar to selecting a company name which requires a lot of consideration and thought.domain name is your business identity on the web.
So you have to make sure you pick a domain name that perfectly fits your business and easy to find and promote.


*Below are some tips to select a perfect domain name.*


Choose a domain name which is easy to type.Select a short nameUse keywords that describe your businessMake a domain name which is easy for local customers to find and remember.Avoid adding numbers and hyphens in your domain nameChoose a catchy and memorable nameResearch and confirm that your selected name isn't copyrighted, trademarked or being used by another company.Choose an appropriate domain name extension which works for your business.To build and protect your brand,Purchase various domain extensions and misspelled versions of your domain name.Lastly register your likable domain names as soon as possible.


Guys do you have any more tips to select a perfect domain name?

----------


## Tharushi

Yes, if you choose a domain, you should check if domain wasn't fined by Google.

----------


## Moana

> Selecting a domain is similar to selecting a company name which requires a lot of consideration and thought.domain name is your business identity on the web.
> So you have to make sure you pick a domain name that perfectly fits your business and easy to find and promote.
> 
> 
> *Below are some tips to select a perfect domain name.*
> 
> 
> Choose a domain name which is easy to type.Select a short nameUse keywords that describe your businessMake a domain name which is easy for local customers to find and remember.Avoid adding numbers and hyphens in your domain nameChoose a catchy and memorable nameResearch and confirm that your selected name isn't copyrighted, trademarked or being used by another company.Choose an appropriate domain name extension which works for your business.To build and protect your brand,Purchase various domain extensions and misspelled versions of your domain name.Lastly register your likable domain names as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Is your businessess success determined by it's domain name?

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, if you choose a domain, you should check if domain wasn't fined by Google.


I think you meant to say that we have to choose a unique domain name for our business, Am I right?

----------


## Bhavya

> Is your businessess success determined by it's domain name?


The domain name also plays an important role in the businesses' success, Because people know your business by your domain name so it should be selected carefully that's why I shared the above tips. Hope I cleared your doubt.

----------

